
Hacker News Like Button - thebmax
http://hacksandthoughts.posterous.com/hacker-news-like-button
======
rjprins
Instead of a Like button, I would much more prefer a link back to the comments
section. That is more in line with my use of Hackers News; read article =>
read comments.

~~~
sbashyal
I will be providing a number of different versions and the one you described
will be one of those.

------
kirillzubovsky
Cool button. However, and I am a fairly new member of HN, I think the beauty
of HN is partly in the old-school interface and the lack of a 'like' button.
Manually copy-pasting a link actually enforces some level of commitment on
your part. Having a one-click button would drive too much less interesting
content.

That said, it would be nice if this button scouted HN for the page URL and
simply notified users that a discussion with X comments was taking place here.

This solution would reduce the amount of gaming that one could do to vote a
post up, but would let dedicated readers know where to look. Thoughts?

~~~
sbashyal
Yes, the point and comment count display seems to be the common consensus
among the community members. I am considering this as an option.

------
sigil
_Hacker News needs you to be logged in to your account for upvoting and does
not provide a programmatic way to do that on your behalf. I remembered from
earlier experiences that a resubmission (once per user) counted as an upvote._

Yeesh. I know this is Hacker News and we all appreciate a good hack, but what
are the chances of having a real api for this type of thing? For instance, is
there a way to programmatically get the list of all articles I've ever upvoted
(the "Saved" page)? Or to put "You like this" alongside the HN like button if
you've already upvoted it?

~~~
coderdude
>>For instance, is there a way to programmatically get the list of all
articles I've ever upvoted (the "Saved" page)?

I always thought part of the fun was having to hack together an ad hoc script
to grab the data you wanted. That's the "hacker" way, isn't it? ;)

~~~
sigil
Sure, scraping works for operations that don't require login. But we're seeing
more and more "apps for HN," and it would be nice if they could authenticate
and do nifty things without me giving up my HN password.

~~~
coderdude
Scraping works for operations that require login as well. You just have to
start with the login process and hold onto the cookie it gives you after you
post to the login form. As long as you continue to send your cookie along with
each request you'll be able to access any information you want, as well as
automate things like voting (not recommended). I haven't seen anything that
asks for my HN password yet. Usually they just ask you to create a separate
account with them and will scrape your profile looking for an authentication
string to verify your HN account. What apps are you referring to?

Edit: Nevermind, you're referring to scraping only working in scenarios where
you're the one doing the scraping -- not some external service. In that case,
an API would be useful. I'm not sure about the usefulness of the apps
though...

------
socialmediaking
Is this on the frontpage in addition to the Show HN, because every is testing
the button out?

~~~
acangiano
Yes.

------
mcormier
Please not another like button. I long for a time when there wasn't 6 or 7
like buttons for different websites on every blog article screaming "Pick me!
Pick me!" and causing visual clutter.

At a former company I worked at our CTO likened our product which had many
warts to a machine with many levers. He then went on to compare our customers
to monkeys that we had trained to pull the levers in the right order. Pull
them in the wrong order and you get an electric shock or something.

Every time I see a cluster of like buttons on a web page I think of monkeys
and levers.

This functionality could totally be implemented on the server end. When you
submit a link it could tell you that the story was already submitted and when.

Wishing the like buttons would just go out of fashion...

------
fatalerrorx3
Very interesting idea, and I like the hacking nature of the solution. I was
about to ask if it was using my current HN cookie to create that popup but I
see now that it is...you basically are reframing the HN pages to fit into that
popup, and if the user isn't yet logged in, it shows the HN login page, if
you're already logged in then it's taking you to the submit a post page...very
cool hack.

Someone else had mentioned that it would be an issue trying to do this by
scraping, but this could just as easily be done this way. The downside of
course (like someone else had mentioned) is that HN users would need to enter
in their username/password to perform the scrape to count current post points
and the scrape to upvote posts, and if they didn't see ycombinator.com in the
URL they would be skeptical in providing these details because an unscrupulous
hacker could then use those logins (if they stored them) to upvote all of
their own posts. If others are interested in the scrape version of this hack I
could make it ...The upside to the scrape hack version would be the fact that
the UI could be adjusted as needed, but like others mentioned HN isn't know
for it's elegant UI to begin with...it's more about simplicity

------
huhtenberg
What is that site exactly that prompts me for my HN username and password when
I click on Like? Needless to say, I will not be doing what it asks for unless
the site is news.ycombinator.com itself... but then the real HN should already
know that I am logged in. So, sorry, it's a no go.

~~~
abraham
It is just an iframe so if you log into news.yc.com the popup will not ask for
your username:password.

~~~
huhtenberg
This is what I get - <http://i55.tinypic.com/zk5nc2.png>.

Note the lovely domain names sprinkled all over the popup, none related to
yc.com. The iframe indeed points at news.ycombinator.com, and I have a HN
cookie, so I have no idea why it shows the login form.

~~~
abraham
Not sure why it isn't working for you. Mine works and I never had to enter my
password in the popup. I do have chrome automatically redirect
<http://news.ycombinator.com> to <https://news.ycombinator.com> so that might
be doing it.

------
g-garron
Maybe the button should only be visible once a story have gotten some "n"
number of votes (the old way)?.

------
daakus
In other words - CSRF fail.

~~~
stephenhalter
This is not CSRF. It uses an iframe containing a pre-filled hacker news
submission form effectively causing the user to upvote the already existing
story.

It could be argued that hacker news should implement frame busting for
additional security, but I don't think it is a huge concern for this site.

------
overtnibble
Couldn't agree more..

~~~
overtnibble
and that is going on my blog for sure. Searching for the right space..

